# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Lefteri, Peshkop i Ilirisë - 15 dhjetor

## Albo

Njoftimet e Sinaksaristëve nuk sinkronizohen. Ka shumë mundësi që Elefteri të ketë lindur brenda shekullit të dytë në Romë, nga krahinari i krishterë i saj dhe nga Anthija (ose Evanthia), e të njëjtit besim, e cila kur mbeti vejushë para kohe, ia besoi episkopit për ta mësuar. Ai vlerësoi më vonë virtytet dhe urtësinë e tij dhe e bëri dhjak në moshën 15-vjeçare, 17 (ose 18) vjeç presviter dhe 20 vjeç episkop i Ilirisë ( nuk kishte akoma rregulla në lidhje me moshën e të hirotonisurve). 

Pagëzoi turma dhe bënte mrekullira, kështu që perandori dërgoi një oficer me ushtarë për ta arrestuar. Por ai sapo mësyu në kishë u çarmatos dhe u gozhdua nga hijeshia e hyjshme dhe elokuenca predikuese e tij dhe besoi. Ndërkaq e çoi tek mbreti ashtu siç iu lut shenjti. Rrugës oficeri u pagëzua. Në kryeqytet Elefteri mbeti i pathyer, pavarësisht nga premtimet djallëzore te monarkut, i cili fillimisht ishte befasuar nga fizionomia e tij. 

E shtrinë në një krevat të skuqur dhe më pas në një zgarë me flakë edhe pse spektatorët e simpatizuan pasi mbeti i padëmtuar. E skuqën në një kazan me dhjamë, dyllë dhe zift. Krahinari Koremon mendoi një dënim të dyfishtë: Një furrë bronzi, të veshur me gozhdëShenjti u lut dhe Koremoni, si të zgjohej nga gjumi, pyeti se çfaj kishte bërë Elefteri! Mbreti u habit, por nuk e konvertoi, dhe e hodhi në po atë furrë të tij, pasi Koremoni kërkoi ndërmjetimet e hieromartirit. Meqenëse doli i paprekur i prenë kokën, ndërsa hodhën brenda klerikun guximtar, veçse nxehtësia ra dhe gozhdët u epën si qirinj të zbutur! E burgosën të pangrënë, por e ushqente një pëllumb, derisa e lidhën në një karrocë me kuaj të egër. Por shpejt një engjëll e zgjidhi dhe e hipi mbi të. Arriti në mal, ku egërsirat i silleshin si kafshë shtëpiake. Më vonë ndoqi me dëshirën e tij ushtarët dhe pagëzoi shumë nga ata dhe pesëqind të tjerë derisa mbërriti në Romë. Atje më kot e hodhën tek luanët. Ndaj i prenë kokën. Anthija u godit me shpatë gjithashtu, ndërsa puthte trupin  

Hierarkut i luten shtatzënat për tu çliruar, d.m.th. që të lindin lehtë (Elefter = i lirë).

----------


## Albo

*Martiri i shenjtë Lefteri*

_Parathënie_

Një nga shembujt më të shkëlqyer në grupin e shenjtorëve dëshmorë është dhe martiri i shenjtë Lefter. Që në moshë të vogël, në fëmijëri, ai tregoi me jetën e tij të ndritur se ç'diamant i vërtetë ishte.
Për këtë arsye dhe kryeprifti i Romës ku ai jetonte, e hirotonisi në moshë shumë të vogël në dhjak dhe shumë shpejt i mori dhe dy gradat e tjera të priftërisë.
Atëherë nuk ekzistonin akoma kufizime të moshës në hirotonisje, si sot, dhe çdonjëri mund të hirotonisej në moshë relativisht të re, gjithnjë sipas gjykimit të kryëpriftit. U duk me të vërtetë diamant i ndritur, shenjt me veprimtari të mrekullueshme dhe ishte aq e dukshme ndihma e Perëndisë gjatë periudhës së torturave të tij, sa që shumë nga populli dhe paria besuan me gadishmëri të menjëhershme tek thirrja e Krishtërimit.
Shumë mjete dhe tortura u gjetën për të shuar dëshirën e mirë e të guximshme të martirit Lefter. Por si mund të shuante zjarri i gjërave të mira materiale të kësaj toke, zjarrin e dashurisë së Krishtit që digjte shpirtin e martirit të shenjtë?
Si mundet që shpirti që ndjeu ëmbëlsinë e ardhjes së Krishtit dhe që priste me padurimim që nuk shprehet me fjalë, momentin që do të shijojë gëzimin e Parajsës, të mposhtet nga egërsirat, luanët apo torturat e tjera që duroi shenjti? Jeta e martirit të shenjtë Lefter, i dashur lexues, është veçanërisht tërheqëse dhe një shembull i qartë dhe i përsosur që shfaqet në sytë tanë. Ajo që na mbetet ne, është ta imitojmë në jetën tonë.


*Prift dhe kryeprift i të Larti*

Martiri i shenjtë Lefter, lindi në Romë rreth gjysmës së dytë të shekullit II pas Krishtit.
Prindërit e tij ishin të pasur, bujarë, por dhe shumë shpresëtarë. Nëna e tij, Anthia, ishte mësuar në besimin e krishterë nga nxënësit e apostull Pavlit. Babai i vet që kishte pozitë në qytet jetoi pak kohë pas lindjes së Lefterit. E ëma, sa u rrit, e dha tek kryeprifti i Romës, Aniqiti, për ta përgatitur në besim.
Kryeprifti, duke parë karakterin e të riut, marrëdhëniet shoqërore dhe cilësitë e tjera të tij, mendoi ta bënte klerik.
Kur u bë 15 vjeç e hirotonisi dhjak, në moshën 17 vjeç prift dhe 20 vjeç e bëri episkop të Ilirisë. Lefteri ishte i ditur dhe tërhiqte mjaft në mësimet mbi besimin e drejtë. Nga shenjti u pagëzuan shumë, bile dhe grekë.
Atë kohë mbretëronte Antonini Pios, që ishte luftues i Krishtërimit. Ai kërkonte me çdo mënyrë ta vriste se konsideronte shkak kryesor dhe të parin në përhapjen e Krishtërimit Lefterin dhe pastaj të tjerët. Dërgoi pra një udhëheqës që quhej Filiqi që të kapte shenjtin.
Filiqi shkoi me shumë ushtarë dhe rrethoi kishën ku predikonte shenjti.
U fut me një shikim të egër për të kapur Lefterin. Por, duke dëgjuar zërin e ëmbël të tij dhe predikimin, u mrekullua dhe nga ndjekës u bë nxënës. Mohoi pasurinë e të afërmit, ra në këmbët e shenjtit dhe besoi tek Krishti. Shenjti i bëri katekizëm dhe e mësoi në besim. Pastaj e këshilloi ta çonte tek mbreti siç e kish marrë urdhrin, që të mos humbiste kurorën e martirit. U nisën pra për të vajtur tek mbreti. Në rrugë gjetën një burim dhe Filiqi kërkoi që të pagëzohej. Shenjti me të vërtetë e rilindi me pagëzimin hyjnor.


*Te Perandori. Tortura*

Arritën në Romë dhe Filiqi u bashkua me të krishterët e tjerë, ndërsa shenjti vajti tek perandori.
Sa e pa mbreti aq të ri, e simpatizoi dhe i tha:
"Pse, Lefter, le besimin e të parëve të tu dhe shpresëtarinë e Perëndive dhe beson në një njeri që vdiq me një vdekje poshtëruese?"
Shenjti heshtte. Nuk e gjykoi të vlefshme t'u përgjigjej këtyre fjalëve pa mend.
Atëherë tirani filloi përsëri t'i thotë shenjtit fjalë të mira dhe t'i premtonte dhurata e çmime nëse do të flijonte tek idhujt. Dhe shenjti iu përgjigj:
"Si të pranoj t'u falem perëndive të tilla të pashpirt? Dhe për ju, që i faleni, më vjen keq. Perëndia ju nderoi me logjikën dhe ju u bëtë më të pamend edhe se drutë e gurët, që ju kujtoni se janë perëndi. Latë Perëndinë e vërtetë që na krijoi dhe u faleni idhujve.
Por unë adhuroj Zotin tim, Krishtin. Atë respektoj dhe e pohoj si Perëndi timin. Çmimet që më premton dhe torturat me të cilat më kërcënon, besoj se janë lodra. Unë mohova botën dhe u kryqëzova si Pavli.
E konsideroj, pra vdekjen, lavdi dhe gëzim".
Perandori u zemërua dhe urdhëroi të digjnin një krevat të hekurt dhe mbi të, të vinin shenjtin e ta linin derisa të digjej. Shumë, duke parë egërsinë e mbretit, e qortuan duke i thënë: Pse të humbasë një njeri fisnik, me lavdi dhe i urtë, si të ishte një keqbërës i pandershëm? Perëndia nga lart i lehtësonte dhimbjet dhe e freskonte.
Kur zemërimi i mbretit kaloi, urdhëroi ta nxirrnin të shenjtin duke kujtuar se do të kishte vdekur.
Shenjti u ngrit më këmbë pa pësuar gjë dhe psali:
"I lartësuar je, o Perëndia im, mbreti im, dhe i bekuar emri Yt në jetë të jetëve" (Ps.144).
Dhe i tha tiranit: "Më shiko tani, o mbret, që kujtove se u bëra shkrumb. Shih se nuk më preku fare zjarri. Kuptoje pra fuqinë e Perëndisë tim, të vetmit Perëndi të vërtetë dhe dobësinë e idhujve të tu".
Mbreti i konsideroi këto fjalë të shenjtit si ofenduese dhe dha urdhër ta vinin përsëri në sgarë dhe t'i hidhnin që lart vaj që të ndizej më lehtë.
Por sa u shtri shenjti atje, zjarri u shua dhe sgara u bë e ftohtë. Antonini, egërsirë nga orgjia e tij, jep urdhër për tjetër torturë: ta hidhnin në një kazan lyre, dylli dhe sere dhe ta zienin martirin.
Kur kazani u ngroh, tirani tha:
"Lefter, ndodhesh midis jetës dhe vdekjes. Interesohu për të mirën tënde. Unë duke çmuar bujarinë tënde, mirësinë tënde dhe bukurinë tënde nuk dua të humbasësh jetën për një zemërim."
Shenjti i thoshte se ishte e pamundur ta shkëpuste nga besimi i tij. E hodhën si përfundim në kazan.
Por zjarri u bë vesë nga Hiri i Shenjtë dhe martiri i pacenuar, lavdëronte Zotin.


*Kthimi i pushtetarëve dhe fundi martirik*

Tirani rrinte i pikëlluar pa ditur ç'të bënte. Atëherë i pari i qytetit, Karemoni, që ishte i zgjuar për të bërë të këqija, e ngushëlloi duke i thënë:
"Unë, mbreti im, do të të çliroj nga mundimet. Do ta bëj Lefterin, ose të zbatojë urdhrin tënd, ose të zhduket".
Dhe dha urdhër e sollën një kazan shumë të madh që kishte brenda hekura si gozhdë. Ndezën zjarr dhe u përgatitën të hidhnin shenjtin.
I pari i qytetit e njihte besimin e Krishtit nga Filiqi, por meqenëse ishte mik i mbretit, për lavdinë njerëzore nuk mund ta linte fenë e idhujve.
Shenjti lutej tek Zoti të ndriçonte ndjekësit e tij dhe t'u jepte shpëtimin e shpirtit. Dhe thoshte:
"Të falenderoj, o Zot Jisu Krisht, që më forcove dhe më bëre të denjë të marr kaq shumë të mira, që të pësoj kaq shumë për emrin Tënd të shenjtë.
Shpëtoje dhe shpirtin tim tani nga duart e armiqve që të mësojnë se Ti je i vetmi Zot. Bëji të denjë ata të urrejnë idhujt dhe të vijnë tek e vërteta."
Zoti e dëgjoi lutjen e shenjtit dhe ndriçoi qeveritarin. Dhe si të mos ishte ai që përgatiti dënimin e martirit, iu afrua mbretit dhe i tha: "C'të keqe ka bërë i miri Lefter që ti vendose një vdekje të tillë për të?"
Mbreti i mbushur me habi i tha: "Unë të nderova më shumë se çdo arhond tjetër dhe të bëra qeveritar. Të fala dhe shumë pasuri dhe ti përsëri je paredashës dhe more para nga Lefteri dhe prandaj e përkrah. Më thuaj të të jap unë dhe të tjera."
Karemoni u ndriçua nga Shpirti i Shenjtë dhe tha: "Nderi le të jetë i atij dhe paratë që të çojnë në ferr, le t'i djegë zjarri. Me dashjen tënde bëhesh i verbër dhe nuk shikon dobësinë e perëndive të tu, që nuk mund të shpëtojnë asnjë, ashtu si Krishti shpëtoi shumë herë shërbëtorët e vet".
Perandori u bë egërsirë nga inati dhe dha urdhër ta hidhnin qeveritarin në kazanin, të cilin e kishte përgatitur vetë.
Sa e pa zjarrin, Karemoni i tha shenjtit: "Lutju, o shenjt, Zotit të vërtetë për mua dhe më jep fuqi siç i dhe fuqi komandantit të ushtrisë së Filiqit."
Hyri në kazan dhe me ndihmën e Perëndisë ngeli i padëmtuar dhe falenderonte Zotin. Atëherë mbreti dha urdhër dhe i prenë kokën.


*Në zjarr, në burg dhe tortura të reja*

Pastaj e hodhën shenjtin në zjarr, por menjëherë zjarri u shua dhe hekurat u përthyen mbrapsh nga ana e tyre.
Ata që ndodheshin atje, duke parë mrekullinë, thoshin:
"I madh është Perëndia i të krishterëve".
Tirani mendoi ta linte të vdiste nga uria në burg. Por Perëndia kujdesej dhe i dërgonte për të ngrënë me një pëllumb për sa ditë ishte i burgosur.
Antonini duke parë se nuk po realizonte asgjë, urdhëroi të lidhnin dy kuaj të egër bashkë dhe pas tyre të lidhnin shenjtin, që ta lëviznin mbi gurë dhe shkëmbinj me vrull për ta vrarë.
Por ishte i kotë dhe ky plan, sepse Zoti nuk hezitoi të dërgonte ndihmën e tij.
Një engjëll i Zotit erdhi dhe i bëri të butë kuajt e egër. E liroi shenjtin nga prangat, e vuri tek dërrasat që tërhiqnin kuajt dhe e çoi në një mal që ishte atje afër.
Aty u bë një tjetër mrekulli. Në kohën kur shenjti himnonte Perëndinë, u mblodhën arinj, luanë dhe kafshë të tjera të egra të malit që e rrethuan shenjtin.
Për këto, perandori u informua nga disa gjuetarë. Dërgoi, pra, ushtarë që t'i sillnin Lefterin. Egërsirat sapo i panë iu sulën dhe do t'i bënin copa, nëse shenjti nuk do t'i urdhëronte të iknin në shpellat e tyre.
Pastaj ndoqi ushtarët dhe gjithë rrugës i predikonte dhe i mësonte të ktheheshin tek besimi i drejtë. Atëherë, shumë nga ushtarët besuan.


*Tek luanët. Prerja e kokës së shenjtit*

Kur arritën në Romë, mbreti bëri festë, që të mblidheshin shumë njërez e të shikonin vdekjen e shenjtit.
Urdhëroi dhe e hodhën martirin tek egërsirat. Por gjërat nuk erdhën siç i llogariste tirani. Një luaneshë e egër që lanë, u turr mbi të, por sa iu afrua, uli kokën dhe i lëpiu këmbët.
Perandori kujtoi se nga që kafsha ishte femër, nuk kishte fuqi të sulmonte dhe dha urdhër të sillnin një luan mashkull të egër. Por dhe kjo kafshë e egër u bë më e butë se femra. E puthte dhe e përqafonte shenjtin. I demoralizuar, tirani dha urdhër t'i prisnin kokën martirit, meqenëse nuk gjente mënyrë tjetër që ta vriste.
Kështu e dorëzoi tek Zoti shpirtin e tij të shenjtë, Shën Lefteri. Nëna e tij, Anthia, përqafoi trupin e birit të saj dhe e lumturonte, sepse pësoi kaq shumë për Zotin. Atëherë xhelatët e vranë pa mëshirë dhe atë. Sa besimtarë u gjendën aty nga Vlora, morën trupat e shenjtë dhe i varrosën me nderime.
Kjo është jeta dhe martirizimi i hieromartirit Lefter, që Kisha jonë e kremton më 15 dhjetor.

----------


## Albo

*KREMTOHET SHËN LEFTERI NË VLORË*

“Qyteti i shën Lefterit”, kështu quhet shpeshherë Vlora, por ky shenjtor në këtë qytet nuk ka akoma “shtëpinë” e vet, vendin ku besimtarët t’i luten e t’i jenë mirënjohës për famën dhe bekimet që i ka dhënë qytetit të tyre.

Festimet për këtë të kremte u bënë në Kishën e Shën Theodhorëve. Në pasditen e datës 14 dhjetor, shumë besimtarë u mblodhën në kishë dhe filluan lutjet duke marrë pjesë në Mbrëmësore. Mëngjesin e datës 15 përsëri kisha u mbush me besimtarë, të cilët kishin ardhur për t’iu lutur shenjtit dhe për të marrë prej tij fuqi dhe bekime.

Për të nderuar këtë ditë dhe për t’u lutur bashkë me besimtarët shpresëtarë të Vlorës erdhi edhe Mitropoliti i Beratit, Vlorës dhe Kaninës, Imzot Ignati, i cili kreu Liturgjinë Hyjnore, i ndihmuar nga klerikët atë Kostandin Prifti, atë Ilia Qirjo, atë Sotiraq Prifti, atë Jani Konomi, atë Luka Gjergji dhe nga dhjakon Anastas Vrapi.

Në përfundim të Liturgjisë, Mitropoliti u foli besimtarëve për jetën e shenjtorit. Ndër të tjera ai tha: “Kjo ditë është e shënuar për të gjithë Kishën Orthodhokse në mbarë botën, por në mënyrë të veçantë është e shënuar për Vlorën, asaj i takon së pari, pasi Hierodëshmori i Shenjtë që kremtojmë sot, shën Lefteri, ishte i pari Episkop i Vlorës.” Më pas Mitropoliti u foli besimtarëve për rëndësinë që ka ky shenjtor në Kishë dhe për përpjekjet që po bëhen për të ngritur në qytetin e Vlorës një katedrale që do të mbajë emrin e tij. Ai tha se: “Shën Lefteri, Episkopi i Vlorës është kaq i lashtë e i hershëm, dhe nuk janë shumë qytetet që kanë episkop të tillë. Në botë janë të rrallë që kanë një hierodëshmor që ka dhënë gjakun për grigjën, dëshminë e tij për Perëndinë.

Prandaj mbi varret e shenjtorëve, mbi vendet ku ata predikonin, ngriheshin kisha që të lavdërohej Perëndia dhe shenjtorët. Por këtu mungon kisha e Shën Lefterit. ...Kryepiskopi ka shumë dëshirë që në Vlorë të ngrihet një kishëkatedrale që do të mbajë emrin e Shën Lefterit...”

Atë Spiro Bulika

----------


## Matrix

Shen Lefteri u lind ne Rome. Ai ngeli jetim nga i ati dhe nena e tij Anthia e coi tek peshkopi i Romes, Aniceti i cili e mesoi me Shkrimet e Shenjta. Ndonese ishte shume i ri ne moshe, ai u be peshkop i Ilirise per shkak te virtuteve te tij te shumta dhe per shkak te aftesive te tij per te kthyer shume njerez drejt Krishtit. Ai jetoi ne Vlore gjate kesaj kohe. Gjate nje persekutimi qe u be kunder te krishtereve nga perandori Hadrian (qe mbreteroi ne vitet 117-138), shenjti u arrestua nga tiranet. Pas shume torturave per shkak te besimit te tij ne Krishtin, ai u denua me vdekje dhe u ekzekua nga dy ushtare ne vitin 126. Kur nena e tij e cila e donte gjithashtu shume Krishtin, e perqafoi trupin e birit te saj, ajo u ekzekutua gjithashtu me prerje koke. Kisha Orthodhokse e nderon kujtimin e tij dhe te nenes se tij ne 15-Dhjetor. Ata tani jane ne gezimin e pafund ne mbreterine e qiellore te Zotit por njekohesisht jane gjithmone te pranishem me lutjet e tyre prane nesh.



*Lavderime:*

_I stolisur me rroben prifteror dhe me rrekete  e gjakut ti shkove menjehere prane Krishtit,
o i bekuar Elefter i mencur, mundes i Satanit.  Ndaj mos pusho se luturi per ata qe i nderojne mundimet 
e tua te bekuara per besimin. 

O i nderuar, ne te gjithe te lavderojme dhe te lutemi o Elefter, Hieromartir, embelsia e prifterinjve dhe lavderimi
i kampioneve. Shpetoi nga gjithfare rreziqesh ata qe nxehtesisht e nderojne kujtimin tend, duke u lutur papushuar per te gjithe ne._

*Leximi nga letrat e apostujve (2 Timotheut 1:8-18)*

_Prandaj mos ki turp të dëshmosh për Zotin tonë, as për mua, të burgosurin e Tij. Por vuaj edhe ti bashkë me mua për ungjillin, sipas fuqisë së Perëndisë, që na ka shpëtuar dhe na ka thirrur me një thirrje të shenjtë, jo sipas veprave tona, por sipas qëllimit të Vet dhe hirit që na është dhënë në Krishtin Jezus përpara fillimit të kohëve, por që tani është zbuluar nëpërmjet shfaqjes së Shpëtimtarit tonë Krishtit Jezus, i cili nga njëra anë, e shkatërroi vdekjen dhe, nga ana tjetër, nxori në dritë jetën dhe pavdekësinë nëpërmjet ungjillit.
 Për këtë ungjill unë u caktova predikues, apostull dhe mësues.
 Kjo është arsyeja përse po i vuaj këto gjëra, por nuk e kam për turp, sepse e di kujt i kam besuar dhe jam i bindur se Ai është në gjendje të ma ruajë atë që i kam besuar për atë ditë. Mbaj parasysh fjalët e shëndosha që ke dëgjuar prej meje, me besim dhe dashuri në Krishtin Jezus. Ruaje visarin e mirë nëpërmjet Frymës së Shenjtë që banon ndër ne.Ti e di që të gjithë ata që janë në Azi, më braktisën, midis të cilëve janë Figeli dhe Hermogjeni.
Zoti pastë mëshirë për shtëpinë e Onesiforit, sepse shpeshherë ai më përtëriu dhe nuk pati turp prej prangave të mia.
 Por kur ishte në Romë, më kërkoi me zell të madh derisa më gjeti.
 E dhëntë Zoti që ai të gjejë mëshirë prej Zotit në atë ditë! Dhe sa shumë më ka shërbyer në Efes, ti e di fare mirë._


*Leximi nga Ungjilli (Marku 2:23-28, 3:1-5)*

_Dhe ndodhi që një ditë të shtunë Ai po kalonte përmes të mbjellave dhe dishepujt e Tij, duke ecur, filluan të këpusnin kallëza gruri.
 Farizenjtë i thoshin Atij: "Shiko, përse bëjnë ata të shtunën atë që nuk është e ligjshme?"
 Ai u tha: "Asnjëherë nuk e paskeni lexuar çfarë bëri Davidi, kur ai dhe ata që ishin me të kishin nevojë dhe ishin të uritur;
se si hyri në shtëpinë e Perëndisë në ditët e Abiatarit, kryepriftit, dhe hëngri bukët e përkushtimit, të cilat nuk ka të drejtë t’i hajë njeri tjetër veç priftërinjve dhe ua dha edhe atyre që ishin me të?"
 Dhe u tha: "E shtuna është bërë për njeriun dhe jo njeriu për të shtunën.
 Prandaj Biri i Njeriut është Zot edhe i të shtunës".

 Një herë tjetër Ai hyri në sinagogë, ku ishte një njeri që i qe tharë dora.
 Ata po e vështronin nëse Ai do ta shëronte atë në ditë të shtunë, që ta padisnin.
 Jezusi i tha njeriut që e kishte dorën të tharë: "Ngrihu e qëndro në mes!"
 Pastaj u tha atyre: "Çfarë pranon ligji të shtunave: të bësh mirë apo të bësh keq? Të shpëtosh jetë apo të vrasësh?" Por ata nuk bënë zë.I vështroi përreth me zemërim, dhe duke ndier një trishtim të madh për zemrën e tyre të ngurtë, i tha atij njeriu: "Shtrije dorën!" Ai e shtriu, e dora iu ripërtëri plotësisht._

----------


## Ungjilli

Shën Lefteri martir i shenjtë

Parathënie

	Një nga shembujt më të famshëm brenda në grupin e martirëve të shenjtë është dhe martiri i shenjtë Lefter. Që në moshë të vogël, në fëmijëri, tregoi me jetën e tij të ndritur se ç'diamant i vërtetë ishte.
Për këtë arsye dhe kryeprifti i Romës ku ai jetonte, e hirotonisi në një moshë shumë të vogël në dhjak dhe shumë shpejt i mori dhe dy gradat e tjera të priftërisë
Atëherë nuk ekzistonin akoma kufizime të moshës në hirotonisje, si sot dhe çdonjëri mund të hirotonisej në moshë relativisht të re gjithnjë në gjykimin e kryepriftit. U duk me të vërtetë diamant i ndritur, shenjt me veprimtari mrekulluese dhe ishte aq e dukshme ndihma e Perëndisë gjate periudhes se torturave te tij, saqë shumë nga populli dhe paria besuan me gatishmëri të mirë tek thirrja e Krishtërimit.
Shumë mjete dhe tortura u gjetën për të djegur dëshirën e mirë e të guximshme të martirit Lefter. Por si mund të shuante zjarrin e gjërave të mira materiale të kësaj toke, zjarrin e dashurisë së Krishtit që digjte shpirtin e martirit të shenjtë.?
Si mundet që shpirti që ndjeu ëmbëlsinë e ardhjes së Krishtit dhe që pret me padurimim që nuk shprehet me fjalë, momentin që do shijojë gëzimin e Parajsës, të mundet nga egërsirat, luanët apo torturat e tjera që duroi shenjti?.
Jeta e martirit të shenjtë Lefter është veçanërisht tërheqëse dhe një shembull i qartë dhe i përsosur që  shfaqët tek sytë tane, i dashur lexues. Ajo që na mbetet ne, është ta imitojmë në jetën tonë, në vyrtyte dhe në besim dhe të lutemi për atë që përmend përleshorja: ...

Prift dhe kryeprift i të Lartit.

	Martiri i shenjtë Lefter, lindi në Romë rreth gjysmës së dytë të shekullit II (pas Krishtit) . 
Prindërit e tij ishin të pasur, bujarë por dhe shumë shpresëtarë. Nëna e tij Anthia ishte mësuar në besimin e krishterë nga nxënësit e apostull Pavllit. Babai i vet që kishte pozitë në qytet jetoi pak kohë pas lindjes së Lefterit.
E ëma sa u rrit, e dha tek kryeprifti i Romës, Aniqiti për ta përgatitur në besim.
Kryeprifti, duke parë karakterin e të riut, marrëdhëniet shoqërore dhe cilësitë e tjera të tij, mendoi ta bënte klerik.
Kur u bë 15 vjeç e hirotonisi dhjak, në moshën 17 vjeç prift dhe 20 vjeç e bëri episkop të Ilirisë. Lefteri ishte i ditur dhe tërhiqte mjaft në mësimet mbi besimin e drejtë. Nga shenjti u pagëzuan shumë, bile dhe greke.
Atë kohë mbretëronte Antonini Pios, që ishte luftues i Krishtërimit dhe këerkonte me çdo mënyrë të vriste Lefterin që e konsideronte shkak të parë dhe të parin në përhapjen e Krishtërimit dhe pastaj të tjerët. Dërgoi pra një udhëheqës që quhej Filiqis që të kapte shenjtin.
Filiqi shkoi me shumë ushtarë dhe rrethoi kishën ku predikonte shenjti.
U fut me një shikim të egër për të kapur Lefterin. Por, duke dëgjuar zërin e ëmbël të tij dhe predikimin, u mrekullua dhe nga ndjekës u bë nxënës.
Mohoi pasurinë e të afërmit, ra në këmbët e shenjtit dhe besoi tek Krishti. Shenjti i bëri katekizëm dhe e mësoi në besim. Pastaj e këshilloi ta çonte tek mbreti siç e kish marrë urdhrin, që të mos humbiste kurorën e martirit. U nisën pra për të vajtur tek mbreti. Në rrugë gjetën një burim dhe Filiqi kërkoi që të pagëzohej. Shenjti me të vërtetë e rilindi me pagëzimin hyjnor.

Te Perandori. Tortura

Arritën në Romë dhe Filiqi u bashkua me të krishterët e tjerë, ndërsa shenjti vajti tek perandori.
Sa e pa mbreti aq të ri, e simpatizoi dhe i tha: "Pse Lefter le besimin e të parëve të tu dhe shprestarinë e Perëndive dhe beson në një njëri që vdiq me një vdekje poshtëruese? Shenjti heshtte. Nuk e gjykoi të vlefshme t'u përgjigjej këtyre fjalëve pa mend.
Atëherë tirani filloi përsëri t'i thote shenjtit fjalë të mira dhe t'i premtonte dhurata dhe çmime nëse do të flijonte tek idhujt. Dhe shenjti iu përgjigj: "Si të pranoj tu falem perëndive të tilla të pashpirt? Dhe për ju, që i faleni, më vjen keq. Perëendia ju nderoi me llogjikën dhe ju u bëtë më të pamend dhe se drutë e gurët, që ju kujtoni se janë perëndi. Latë Perëndinë e vërtetë që na krijoi  dhe u faleni idhujve.
Por unë adhuroj Zotin tim, Krishtin. Atë respektoj dhe e pohoj si Perëndi timen. Çmimet që më premton dhe torturat me të cilat më kërcënon besoj se janë lodra. Unë mohova botën dhe u kryqëzova si Pavli. 
E konsideroj, pra vdekjen, lavdi dhe gëzim". Perandori u zemërua dhe urdhëroi të digjnin një krevat të hekurt dhe mbi të, të vinin shenjtin e ta linin derisa të digjej. Shumë, duke parë egërsinë e mbretit, e qortuan duke i thënë: Pse të humbasë një njëri fisnik, me lavdi dhe i urtë si të ishte një keqbërës i pandershëm? Perëndia nga lart i lehtësonte dhimbjet dhe e freskonte.
Kur zemërimi i mbretit kaloi, urdhëroi ta nxirrnin të shenjtin duke kujtuar se do të kishte vdekur.
Shenjti u ngrit në këmbë pa pësuar gjë dhe psali: 
"I lartësuar je o Perëndia im, mbreti im dhe i bekuar emri Yt në jetë të jetëve"(Ps144)
Dhe i tha tiranit; "Më shiko tani o mbret, që kujtove se u bëra shkrumb. Shih se nuk më preku fare zjarri. Kuptoje pra fuqinë e Perëndisë time te vetmit Perëndi te vërtetë dhe dobësinë e idhujve të tu.
Mbreti i konsideroi këto fjalë të shenjtit si ofenduese dhe dha urdhër ta vinin përsëri në skarë dhe t'i hidhnin që lart vaj që të ndizej më lehtë. 
Por sa u shtri shenjti atje, zjarri u shua dhe skara u bë e ftohtë. Antonini, egërsirë nga orgjia e tij jep urdhër për tjetër torturë: ta hidhnin në një kazan lyre, dylle dhe sere dhe ta zienin martirin.
Kur kazani u ngroh, tirani tha: 
"Lefter, ndodhesh midis jetës dhe vdekjes. Interesohu për të mirën tënde. Unë duke çmuar bujarinë tënde, mirësinë tënde dhe bukurinë tënde nuk dua të humbasësh jetën për një zemërim." Shenjti i thoshte se ishte e pamundur ta shkëpuste nga besimi i tij. E hodhën si përfundim në kazan.
Por zjarri u bë vesë nga Hiri i Shenjtë dhe martiri i pacënuar, lavdëronte Zotin.



Kthimi i pushtetarëve dhe fundi martirik

Tirani rrinte i pikëlluar pa ditur ç'të bënte. Atëherë i pari i qytetit, Koremon që ishte i zgjuar për të bërë të këqija, e ngushëlloi duke i thënë: 
"Unë, mbreti im, do të të çliroj nga mundimet. Do ta bëj Lefterin, ose të zbatojë urdhrin tënd, ose të zhduket.
Dhe dha urdhër dhe sollën një kazan shumë të madh që kishte brenda hekura të gozhduar. Ndezën zjarr dhe u përgatiten të hidhnin shenjtin.
I pari i qytetit e njihte besimin e Krishtit nga Filiqi, por meqënëse ishte mik i mbretit, për lavdinë njerëzore nuk mund ta linte fenë e idhujve.
Shenjti, lutej tek Zoti të ndriçonte ndjekësit e tij dhe tu jepte shpëtimin e shpirtit. Dhe thoshte: 
"Të falenderoj o Zot Jisu Krisht, që më forcove dhe më bëre të denjë të marr kaq shumë të mira, që të pësoj kaq shumë për emrin Tënd të shenjtë.
Shpëtoje dhe shpirtin tim tani nga duart e armiqve që të mësojnë se Ti je i vetmi Zot. Bëji të denjë ata të urrejnë udhujt dhe të vijnë tek e vërteta." Zoti e dëgjoi lutjen e shenjtit dhe ndriçoi qëveritarin.
Dhe si të mos ishte ai që përgatiti dënimin e martirit, iu afrua mbretit dhe i  tha ç'të keqë ka bërë i miri Lefter dhe ti vendose një vdekje të tillë për të?"
Mbreti i mbushur me habi i tha: "Unë të nderova më shumë se çdo arhond tjetër dhe të bëra qeveritar. Të fala dhe shumë pasuri dhe ti përsëri je paredashës dhe more para nga Lefteri dhe prandaj e përkrah? Më thuaj të të jap unë dhe të tjera."
Karemoni u ndriçua nga Shpirti i Shenjtë dhe tha: "Nderi, le të jetë i atij dhe paratë që të çojnë në ferr, le t'i djegë zjarri. Me dashjen tënde bëhesh i verbër dhe nuk shikon dobësinë e perëndive të tua, që nuk mund të shpëtojnë asnjë, sikundër Krishti shpëtoi shumë herë shërbëtorët e vet.
Perandori u bë egërsirë nga inati dhe dha urdhër ta hidhnin qëveritarin në kazanin të cilin e kishin përgatitur  vetë.
Sa e pa zjarrin Karemoni i tha shenjtit: "Lutju, o shenjt, Zotit te vërtetë për mua dhe më jep fuqi sikundër i dhe fuqi komandantit të ushtrisë së Filiqit."
Hyri në kazan dhe me ndihmën e Perëndisë ngeli i padëmtuar dhe falenderonte Zotin. Atëherë mbreti dha urdhër dhe i prenë kokën.

Në zjarr, në burg dhe tortura të reja

Pastaj e çuan shenjtin në zjarr, por menjëhere zjarri u shua dhe hekurat u përthyen mbrapsh nga ana e tyre.
Të ndodhurit atje duke parë mrekullinë po thonin: 
"I madh është Perëndia i të krishterëve. Tirani mendoi ta linte të vdiste nga uria në burg.
Por Perëndia kujdesej dhe i dërgonte për të ngrënë me një pëllumb për sa ditë ishte i burgosur.Antonini duke parë se nuk realizonte asgjë, urdhëroi të lidhnin dy kuaj të egër bashkë dhe pas tyre të lidhnin shenjtin që ta lëviznin mbi gurë dhe shkëmbinj me vrull për të vdekur.
Por ishte i kotë dhe ky plan, sepse Zoti nuk hezitoi të dërgonte ndihmën e tij.
Një ëngjëll i Zotit erdhi dhe i bëri të butë kuajt e egër. E liroi shenjtin nga prangat, e vuri tek dërrasat që transportonin kuajt dhe e çoi në një mal që ishte atje afër.
Atje u bë një tjetër mrekulli. Në kohën kur shenjti himnonte Perëndinë, u mblodhën arinj, luanë dhe kafshë të tjera të egra të malit që e rrethuan shenjtin.
Per këto, perandori u informua  nga disa gjuetarë. Dërgoi, pra, ushtarë që t'i sillnin Lefterin. Egërsirat sapo i panë iu sulën dhe do t'i bënin copa nëse shenjti nuk do t'i urdhëronte të iknin në shpellat e tyre.
Pastaj ndoqi ushtarët dhe gjithë rrugës i predikonte dhe i mësonte të ktheheshin tek besimi i drejtë. Atëherë, shumë nga ushtarët besuan.

Tek luanët. Prerja e kokës së të shenjtit

Kur arritën në Romë, mbreti bëri festë që të mblidheshin shumë njërez e të shikonin vdekjen e shenjtit.
Urdhëroi dhe e hodhën martirin tek egërsirat. Por gjërat nuk erdhën siç i llogariste tirani. Një luaneshë e egër që lanë, u turr mbi të, por sa iu afrua, uli kokën dhe i lëpiu këmbët.
Perandori kujtoi ngaqë kafsha ishte femër, nuk kishte fuqi të sulmonte dhe dha urdhër të sillnin një luan mashkull të egër. Por dhe kjo kafshë e egër u bë më e butë se femra. E puthte dhe e përqafonte shenjtin. I demoralizuar, tirani dha urdhër t'i prisnin kokën martirit, meqënëse nuk gjente mënyrë tjetër që ta vdiste.
Kështu dorëzoi shpirtin e tij të shenjtë, Shën Lefteri, tek Zoti. Nëna e tij Anthia përqafoi trupin e birit të saj dhe e lumëronte, sepse pësoi kaq shumë për Zotin.
Atëherë xhelatet e vranë pa mëshirë dhe atë. Sa besimtarë u gjenden aty nga Vlora,  morën trupat e shenjtë dhe i varrosën me nderime. Kjo është jeta dhe martirizimi i ieromartirit Lefter, që Kisha jonë e kremton më 15 dhjetor.

----------


## ilia spiro

Si te gjithe shenjtoret e tjere, por qe ka lidhje me Ilirine dhe veçanerisht me Vloren, do te jete bekim i madh per kete qytet dhe gjithe shqiptaret, per jeten e tij ne dukje "e pabesueshme", sic na duken te gjithe jetet e shenjtoreve. Duke shpresuar ne ngritjen e nje Katedraleje  me emrin e Shenjtit, ne Vlore, le te  urojme  te gjithe ata qe jane pagezuar Lefter ne kete jete, dhe Zoti le te prehe shpirtrat e atyre qe jane kane fjetur ne kete emer.

----------


## Seminarist

> le te  urojme  te gjithe ata qe jane pagezuar Lefter ne kete jete, dhe Zoti le te prehe shpirtrat e atyre qe jane kane fjetur ne kete emer.


Ti Ilia...me duket se po uron edhe Lefter Lefterin :kryqezohen: ...?!

Madje, dy here. Hm!


P.S 
 - peshkop i Vlores nuk dmth peshkop i Ilirise.
 - peshkop i Vlores, nuk dmth peshkop vlonjat.
 - peshkop ne Vlore nuk dmth peshkop Ilir.

----------


## ilia spiro

Po pse, nese vertet ka patur ndonje me kete emer, pse te mos lutemi per shpirtin e tij? 




> - peshkop i Vlores nuk dmth peshkop i Ilirise.
> - peshkop i Vlores, nuk dmth peshkop vlonjat.
> - peshkop ne Vlore nuk dmth peshkop Ilir.


Per keto qe ke thene ti Seminarist, s`e kam  vrare shume mendjen, sepse nuk kisha qellim percaktimin e sakte, por vleresimin e martirizimit te Tij. Kam folur vetem per "bekimin" qe na vjen nga ky Shenjtor, me shpresen e ndertimit edhe te nje Katedraleje sipas deshires se Kryepiskopit, dhe nuk jam marre me origjinen e ketij Shenjti.Mendoj se rendesi paresore ka personi dhe jo kombesia e tij. P.sh. Kryepiskopi Anastas vertet eshte me origjine greke, por eshte me shqiptar se shume shqiptare, aq sa mua me pelqen ta quaj "shqiptar". Pse jo?  Edhe per Shen Lefterin kam te njejtin mendim. 

Dhe bekimi shtrihet mbi te gjithe shqiptaret me pas. Personalisht nuk bej dot ndarje, te gjithe trashegimine e sotme shqiptare e konsideroj me paraardhes ilire duke perfshire edhe Epirin.

----------


## Seminarist

> s`e kam  vrare shume mendjen


Tamam, pikerisht ketu qendron dobesia, jo vetem ne rastin tend. Duhet vrare mendja qe mos te ngaterrohet realiteti i vertete me ate qe ne marrim per realitet, meqe se vrasim gjate mendjen.

Bekimet e shenjtorit vijne edhe pa sajuar realitete tona te rreme.


Ne postimin nr1 te temes, autori, qe se dime kush eshte, meqe nuk jepen referenca, thote se Lefteri ne moshen 20 vjecare u be peshkop i Ilirise. Le qe vete titulli i temes, Lefteri peshkop i Ilirise!

Ja, le te na dale ndonje e te na shjegoje se cfare kuptimi ka ne fundshekullin 2 titulli peshkop i Ilirise, dhe cili qytet e mbante kete titull? Mos Vlora??????

Ne dime, qe Ilirikumin e mbante si titull metropoliti i Sermit/Nishit deri ne shek.4 e me pas ai i Selanikut, nepermjet te cileve Papa i Romes administronte kishen katolike ne keto vise. Vlora se ka mbajtur KURRE nje titull te tille.
Me vone, me vone...shume me vone, kete titull e mor Durresi dhe sot e ka, ose e perdor metropoliti i Tiranes.


Keto jane GAFA te radhes te gazetaruceve, uroj jo te gazetes shqiptare!

----------


## Ilia kopella

> Tamam, pikerisht ketu qendron dobesia, jo vetem ne rastin tend. Duhet vrare mendja qe mos te ngaterrohet realiteti i vertete me ate qe ne marrim per realitet, meqe se vrasim gjate mendjen.
> 
> Bekimet e shenjtorit vijne edhe pa sajuar realitete tona te rreme.
> 
> 
> Ne postimin nr1 te temes, autori, qe se dime kush eshte, meqe nuk jepen referenca, thote se Lefteri ne moshen 20 vjecare u be peshkop i Ilirise. Le qe vete titulli i temes, Lefteri peshkop i Ilirise!
> 
> Ja, le te na dale ndonje e te na shjegoje se cfare kuptimi ka ne fundshekullin 2 titulli peshkop i Ilirise, dhe cili qytet e mbante kete titull? Mos Vlora??????
> 
> ...


ja plotesish dakort me ty

per me shume info http://twurl.nl/nm5rw3

----------


## Albo

> Ne postimin nr1 te temes, autori, qe se dime kush eshte, meqe nuk jepen referenca, thote se Lefteri ne moshen 20 vjecare u be peshkop i Ilirise. Le qe vete titulli i temes, Lefteri peshkop i Ilirise!
> 
> Ja, le te na dale ndonje e te na shjegoje se cfare kuptimi ka ne fundshekullin 2 titulli peshkop i Ilirise, dhe cili qytet e mbante kete titull? Mos Vlora??????.


Postimi #1 dhe #2 jane sjelle ne forum nga une dhe jane botuar nga librat e KOASH, jeta e shenjtoreve. Nese nuk te pelqejne botimet e KOASH pasi preferon librat e historianeve laike, je i lire te lexosh e besosh cfare te duash, vetem mos na shit shume dengla ketu ne forum, se nuk ka ngelur tema e nje prej shenjtoreve me te nderuar ne Shqiperi per denglat e nje seminaristi te perjetshem.

Shenjtori ka lindur ne shekullin e II pas Krishtit dhe eshte nje nga shenjtoret me te hershem te Krishterimit dhe nje nga shenjtoret me te nderuar ne Shqiperi, e ne zonen e Vlores ne vecanti. Koha qe ai jetonte ishte koha e persekutimeve pagane ndaj te krishtereve dhe Kisha ende nuk kish marre formen e saj te plote sic e mori disa shekuj me vone kur persekutimet moren fund me ediktin e Milanit.

Pak rendesi ka nese shenjtori ka qene me origjine shqiptare. Ajo qe e lidh ate me Shqiperine e Vloren nuk eshte origjina e tij por sherbimi qe ai beri ne Iliri si peshkop mes popullsise vendase. Shembulli i jetes se tij, kujtimi i tij, kane lene gjurme te perjetshme ne kujtesen e popullsise lokale shqiptare, gjurme qe i shohim te gjithe edhe 19 shekuj me pas pas nderrimit te jetes se shenjtorit. Mjafton te shikosh se sa shqiptare ke (burra e gra) qe mbajne emrin Lefter, ne kujtim e nderim te shenjtorit.

Tema eshte hapur per te mesuar, kujtuar e nderuar jeten e shenjtorit, jo per denglat e Seminaristit. Po nuk ke gje per te shtuar per jeten e shenjtorit, heshtja eshte flori.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Po me cfare nivel e edukate i thua keto? Nqs une jam seminarist i perjetshem, ti je orthodhoks i padale nga veza akoma. 

Se i ke shkruajtur ti apo kushdo postimin 1 e 2, une te them te mos genjesh ne emer te shenjtorit, se nuk ka ngel shenjtori ti sajoje njeri perralla qe ti behet qejfi.

Peshkop i Vlores nuk dmth peshkop i Ilirise! Nje titull te tille se ka pasur kurre peshkopi i Vlores. Vlora ka qene edhe eshte edhe sot peshkopate sufragane.

Edhe sikur te jete botim i KOASH, gje qe ti duhej ta thoje ne postim, qe ta dije njerezia se ke po lexon, prape nuk do te thote se eshte histori infalibile. Mund te jete gabim i autorit. Keshtu qe nqs nuk e ndricon dot vertetesine e ketyre qe te them, mos hesht por thuaj flm!

----------


## Albo

Ty te duket sikur i di te gjitha, dhe te ka rene barra e madhe mbi supe qe te korrigjosh te gjithe, edhe pse ne shumicen e rasteve nuk e di se per cfare flet.

Kisha Orthodhokse ne Amerike e njeh shenjtorin si "Peshkop te Ilirise":

http://www.oca.org/FSLivesAllSaints.asp?SID=4&M=12&D=15

Kisha Orthodhokse Greke ne Amerike e njeh shenjtorin si "Peshkop te Ilirise":

http://www.goarch.org/chapel/saints_view?contentid=337

Por te gjithe keta e kane gabim, je ti qe e ke mire dhe i korrigjon te gjithe.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Zakonisht ata qe s'dine, kane cektesi dhe qe e kane hunden perpjete, u duket se ata qe po i korigjojne apo u thone dicka te re, sikur jane ata qe pretendojne se i dine te gjitha.

Une shtrova nje pyetje shume te thjeshte DHE nuk tu drejtova as TY e askujt ne vecanti. A mundet *ndokush* te na sqaroje se cfare domethenie ka Peshkop i Ilirise, aq me teper ne rastin e Lefterit ne shek.2?
Cfare domethenie ka ky titull? A ka qene titull, te cilin e ka mbajtur Vlora si seli peshkopale? Nqs jo, atehere si ta kuptojme qe, ne jeten e shejtorit, ai paraqitet me kete "titull"?
Aq me teper, a mund te nxirren nga perdorimi i ketij "titulli" KONKLUZIONE te tipit te Ilia Spiros (dhe jo vetem)?

Ti, Albo, qe nuk more mundin as ta referosh burimin e jetes se shenjtorit qe ne postimin 1, nuk i pergjigjesh dot ketyre pyetjeve, duke shkruar se me kete "titull" ir eferohen Lefterit edhe burime  interneti ortodokse greke, amerikane, apo qofte edhe latine.

Pse?

Sepse ne ato burime paraqitet jeta e shenjtorit sic jepet ne martirologje, pa hyre ne detaje te saktesise historike, pa pasur nje qendrim kritik ndaj tyre.

POR, martirologjite, e VETMJA gje qe s'jane eshte se nuk mund te sherbejne si BURIME historike.

----------


## Albo

> Sepse ne ato burime paraqitet jeta e shenjtorit sic jepet ne martirologje, pa hyre ne detaje te saktesise historike, pa pasur nje qendrim kritik ndaj tyre.
> 
> POR, martirologjite, e VETMJA gje qe s'jane eshte se nuk mund te sherbejne si BURIME historike.


Ketu nuk jemi ne forumin e historise, jemi ne forumin e orthodhoksise. Dhe burimet historike kane vlere vetem per historianet apo mendjet skolastike laike qe jane mesuar te dyshojne e vene ne medyshje gjithcka. Nese nuk e di, ne orthodhokset i marrim gjerat qe na meson Kisha dhe Tradita e Shenjte e saj me BESIM. Une besoj ne ate qe Kisha me meson, pa e vene ate ne medyshje. Ajo qe ti lexon me lart eshte ajo qe vjen nga tradita e Kishes qe nga shekulli i II. pas Krishtit.

Nese ty te pelqen te besosh vetem ate qe e ARSYETON me mendjen tende, kjo nuk e ka emrin besim, por llogjike. Dhe po ti afrohesh puneve te Zotit me "llogjike", atehere jo vetem qe nuk ke per te mesuar gje prej Tij, por ke per te perfunduar si i cmendur kur perballesh me realitete virgjereshash qe lindin femije pa e humbur virgjerine e tyre, apo me njerez qe ringjallen pas tre ditesh ne varr.

Asnje njeri nuk do te japi shpjegim, pasi kjo eshte ajo qe Tradita e Kishes na meson. Ti ke dy opsione: ose te zgjedhesh ta besosh sic bej une e te tjeret, ose te zgjedhesh te mos e besosh pasi sipas mendjes tende informacioni i tradites nuk eshte i vertete. 

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Jo, ti Albo mund ti rrish fare mire opsionit tend te lavdhishem orthodhoks, nga i cili sme behet vone te te luaj vendit, por mos merr mundin te flasesh ne emer te te tjereve sikur je perfaqesuesi i tyre. Megjithese edhe kjo ndjesi eshte pjese e paketes ne teresi e te rrejturit te mendjes.


Ajo cka duhet te marresh me BESIM si pjese te Tradites te cilen se ve dot ne dyshim eshte qe Lefteri, si peshkop i i emeruar i Vlores nga Papa, verteton qe Tradita me e lashte e krishtere ne trojet Ilire eshte ajo e Krishterimit Roman.

Apo Jo?

----------


## Albo

> Jo, ti Albo mund ti rrish fare mire opsionit tend te lavdhishem orthodhoks, nga i cili sme behet vone te te luaj vendit, por mos merr mundin te flasesh ne emer te te tjereve sikur je perfaqesuesi i tyre. Megjithese edhe kjo ndjesi eshte pjese e paketes ne teresi e te rrejturit te mendjes.


Cdo besimtar orthodhoks qe beson ate qe Kisha e Tradita e Shenjte i meson, pa e vene ate ne medyshje, eshte perfaqesues i denje i Kishes. Kur ata qe mundohen ne menyra nga me te ndryshmet, qe te shpifin e mashtrojne besimtaret e thjeshte ne kundershtim me traditen e Kishes, jane njerez qe nuk bejne punet e Perendise, por te atij engjellit te rene nga qielli qe zvarritet mbi dhe si gjarper.




> Ajo cka duhet te marresh me BESIM si pjese te Tradites te cilen se ve dot ne dyshim eshte qe Lefteri, si peshkop i i emeruar i Vlores nga Papa, verteton qe Tradita me e lashte e krishtere ne trojet Ilire eshte ajo e Krishterimit Roman.


Cfare na qenkerka ky "Krishterimi Roman", pasi une nuk e kam ditur qe paska patur shume Krishterime, sidomos kur flasim per shekullin e II? Ne ate shekull Roma njihej si kryeqyteti i botes pagane, gjaku i martireve te krishtere lyente rruget e saj.

Nga jeta e Shen Lefterit, Shen Astit, Shen Donatit, Shen Vlashit, Shen Konstandinit e Elenes, Shen Justinianit, Shen Jeronimit e plot te tjereve qe ne nje menyre apo tjeter jane te lidhur me Ilirine, une marr ate mesimin tjeter: qe Krishtimi mes trojeve shqiptareve eshte nje Krishterim me Tradite Apostolike, nje Krishterim i hershem sa vete historia e Krishterimit qe eshte perhapur me predikimin e vete Apostujve te Krishtit. Dhe duke qene se te gjithe keta shenjtore qe te zura ne goje, kane qene te lidhur me ate vend qe njihej nga matane Adriatikut si Iliri, duke qene se kontributi i tyre ne historine e Krishterimit ka qene i jashtezakonshem, romanet dhe historianet e oborrit te Papes do ta quanin Ilirine te Shenjte. Jo me kot shekuj me vone Papa Klementi me origjine arbereshe do te kerkonte permbledhjen e gjithe historise se krishterimit mes shqiptareve ne vepren me titullin shume-domethenes: Illyricum Sacrum: Iliria e Shenjte.

E ke pyetur ndonjehere veten se perse romanet e shihnin Ilirine si te Shenjte?

Dhe ne 2000 vjetorin e Krishterimit, ne festen madheshtore qe u be ne Vatikan per te perkujtuar 2000 vjetet e Krishterimit, tradita e shenjte e shqiptareve ishte e pranishme me Kodikun e Purpurt te Beratit, nje nga provat me te hershme te Krishterimit qe provon authenticitetin e vete Ungjillit te Shenjte per skeptiket si puna tende.

Kuptohet, ne ate mendjen tende, shqiptaret ishin nje popull pagan qe u krishteruan nga Papa me "krishterimin roman".

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

E verteta eshte se Krishterim Roman, ne shek.2, ka pasur, nderkohe qe mungonte krishterimi bizantin. Karakteristikat e Krishterimit Roman duken qarte gjate shekullit 2, psh ne grindjen mes Tradites se Kishes se Romes dhe Kishes se Azise se Vogel per ceshtjen e dates se festimit te Pashkeve. Roma e mbante veten per senjore mes kishave te perandorise. Aty ne kete kohe kishin zene fill tiparet doktrinore dhe liturgjike qe perbejne sot ate qe quajme romano-katolicizem.

Fakti qe Papa e cakton Lefterin peshkop ne Vlore eshte tregues i zoterimit te Krishterimit Roman ne trojet Ilire. Kete fakt vetem ti do e kundershtoje. Vete Illyricum Sacrum, sic e deshmon dhe Shuflai, flet per perhapje te krishterimit nder Iliret nepermjet dy rrugeve romane (Durresi dhe Salona ne Kroaci).

Tek Iliret krishterimi ka fillese apostolike, por kjo nuk dmth qe Krishterimi ne Shqiperi eshte 2000 vjecar.
Sa mire qe, kur do te hedhesh poshte te qenit Roman te Krishterimit te Romes, ti perdor logjiken (e gabuar gjithsesi), qe Roma ne shek.1-4 ka qene pagane e ka persekutuar te krishteret, keshtu qe, konkludon ti (gabimisht), nuk ka se si te kete pasur ne ate kohe krishterim roman, te njejten gje do duhej ta aplikoje edhe per Ilirine, qe, megjithese krishterim (dmth grupe te krishtera) ka pasur prezent qe nga fillimi, kjo nuk dmth qe Iliria mund te konsiderohet e krishtere qe prej 2000 vjetesh. E krishtere konsiderohet vetem atehere kur struktura kishtare ka nderhyre ne jeten e vendit, gje q ebehej paralel me strukturat shteterore - keshtu qe behet fjale per shek. 4 e tutje.
Pse nuk e aplikon ti te njejten logjike? Sepse je SUBJEKTIV dhe adhuron vetveten ashtu sic e ke veteformuar!

Gjate shek.1-4, vetem bregdeti, me qytetet romano-greke, ka njohur krishterimin. Popullata ne prapatoke te tyre ka vazhduar te jete pagane.

----------


## Albo

> E verteta eshte se Krishterim Roman, ne shek.2, ka pasur, nderkohe qe mungonte krishterimi bizantin. Karakteristikat e Krishterimit Roman duken qarte gjate shekullit 2, psh ne grindjen mes Tradites se Kishes se Romes dhe Kishes se Azise se Vogel per ceshtjen e dates se festimit te Pashkeve. Roma e mbante veten per senjore mes kishave te perandorise. Aty ne kete kohe kishin zene fill tiparet doktrinore dhe liturgjike qe perbejne sot ate qe quajme romano-katolicizem.


E bukura me ty eshte se nuk arrin te kuptosh budalleqet qe nxjerr nga goja. Mos po na thua, se Krishterimi eshte i lidhur ne menyre te pazgjidhshme me Romen, dhe po nuk ka Rome nuk ka as Krishterim? Apo mos do te na thuash qe je nje heterodoks i thekur dhe beson se ka "shume krishterime", e "shume Kisha". Ne orthodhokset, besojme se ka vetem nje Kishe te Shenjte e Apostolike, ka vetem nje Tradite te Shenjte dhe nje fe te vertete e te plote qe na e la trashegim Krishti me ane te Apostujve.




> Fakti qe Papa e cakton Lefterin peshkop ne Vlore eshte tregues i zoterimit te Krishterimit Roman ne trojet Ilire. Kete fakt vetem ti do e kundershtoje. Vete Illyricum Sacrum, sic e deshmon dhe Shuflai, flet per perhapje te krishterimit nder Iliret nepermjet dy rrugeve romane (Durresi dhe Salona ne Kroaci).


Po ta marresh mundimin te lexosh jeten e shenjtorit me lart, Papa i Romes nuk e caktoi Lefterin peshkop te Vlores, por "peshkop te Ilirise". Keshtu na meson tradita e Kishes. Ty nuk te pelqen tradita e Kishes pasi te kthen permbys te gjitha trillimet e kokes tende, pasi na del qe Iliria nuk na paska qene aq e huaj e aq pagane per Krishterimin, pasi po te ishte, Papa nuk emeronte ne Iliri nje peshkop, por dergonte nje misionar. Pra jeta e Shen Lefterit deshmon se qe nga shekulli i II Kisha ne trojet shqiptare kishte marre forme, edhe pse ne ilegalitet dhe nen persekutimin e administrates pagane romake. Dhe Shen Lefteri nuk eshte i vetmi, Shen Asti i Durresit eshte akoma me i hershem se Shen Lefteri.




> Tek Iliret krishterimi ka fillese apostolike, por kjo nuk dmth qe Krishterimi ne Shqiperi eshte 2000 vjecar.


Ore djale i mbare qe na cudit me kembenguljen tende edhe per gjera qe i meson ne Ungjill, nje popull me tradite apostolike eshte ai qe ka mesuar per here te pare mbi Krishterimin nga goja e nje Apostulli te Krishtit. Iliria eshte nje nder keta popuj pasi keshtu na e thote vete Shen Pavli ne Ungjill: "...e perhapa Lajmin e Mire qe nga Jeruzalemi e deri ne Iliri." Mos do te thuash qe edhe Shen Pavli genjen?




> Sa mire qe, kur do te hedhesh poshte te qenit Roman te Krishterimit te Romes, ti perdor logjiken (e gabuar gjithsesi), qe Roma ne shek.1-4 ka qene pagane e ka persekutuar te krishteret, keshtu qe, konkludon ti (gabimisht), nuk ka se si te kete pasur ne ate kohe krishterim roman, te njejten gje do duhej ta aplikoje edhe per Ilirine, qe, megjithese krishterim (dmth grupe te krishtera) ka pasur prezent qe nga fillimi, kjo nuk dmth qe Iliria mund te konsiderohet e krishtere qe prej 2000 vjetesh. E krishtere konsiderohet vetem atehere kur struktura kishtare ka nderhyre ne jeten e vendit, gje q ebehej paralel me strukturat shteterore - keshtu qe behet fjale per shek. 4 e tutje.
> Pse nuk e aplikon ti te njejten logjike? Sepse je SUBJEKTIV dhe adhuron vetveten ashtu sic e ke veteformuar!


Roma ishte qendra e Perandorise Romake, ishte qendra e paganizmit dhe perandoret e saj adhuroheshin si Zot prej nje tradite pagane shekullore. Persekutimi pagan i te krishtereve ekzistonte edhe ne Iliri e ne mbare perandorine, por direktivat vinin nga Roma, nga pallati i perandorit, nga goja e tij. Iliria ishte nje province e perandorise dhe si e tille, persekutimi i te krishtereve ne Rome nuk mund te krahasohet me ate ne Iliri apo cdo cep tjeter te Perandorise. Gjaku i shenjtoreve e martireve te hershem te Krishterimit eshte derdhur lume ne Rome, dhe kete gje e di shume mire cdo i krishtere orthodhoks qe lexon e meson nga tradita e Kishes.




> Gjate shek.1-4, vetem bregdeti, me qytetet romano-greke, ka njohur krishterimin. Popullata ne prapatoke te tyre ka vazhduar te jete pagane.


Perseritja vetes keto fjalet me lart si nje ngushellim e terapi. Qe tradita e krishtere eshte e hershme dhe ka zene rrenje ne trojet shqiptare eshte e dukshme edhe sot e kesaj dite, pak 20 shekujsh historie qe kish ruajtur me shume sprova per popullin shqiptar se ate roman. Edhe pas 19 shekujsh nga koha e Shen Lefterit, shqiptaret e mbajne gjalle kujtimin dhe vepren e Shenjtorit, ne emrat qe u kane vene femijeve te tyre.

Asnje historian, e ca me pak ti, nuk mund te na thote me siguri se sa ishte perhapur Krishterimi mes shqiptareve ne shekullin e II, kohe ne te cilen Shen Lefteri jetoi. Por te gjithe ata njerez qe jetojne ne Shqiperi e ne qytetin e Vlores, dine te te tregojne qe emri Lefter(burra) e Lefteri(gra) vazhdon te jete nje emer i shumeperdorur ne kete qytet e mbare komunitetin orthodhoks shqiptar.

Prandaj mos me trego mua realitetin e shekullit te II kohe ne te cilen shenjtori jetoi kur ti nuk njeh realitetin e kohes ne te cilen jeton vete.

Albo

P.S Vetem ne rrethin e gjere familjar timin, kam te pakten 3 njerez qe mbajne emrin e shenjtorit.

----------


## Seminarist

Une jam i vendosur mos ti le udhe  injorances se pashoqe, qe vetem krishterim nuk eshte, tendes.

Kush po thote se pa Rome nuk ka krishterim?! Je ne vete? Di te lexosh e diskutosh? A po flisnim me Krishterim Roman, nqs kemi te drejte te flasim ne shekullin 2 per nje te tille apo jo? A nuk te dhashe shembullin, se Krishterimi Roman ka nderin te kete fillimet e tij qe nga shekulli 2 e me pare, duke te sjelle TRADITEN e Romes per festimin e Pashkeve, e cila kundershonte TRADITEN e Azise Se Vogel, e cila mbante VULEN e Apostojve si Gjon Ungjillori?!

Tashti, ti, si nje kompiuterist, do duhej te ishe nje FODULL i pashok, te me thuash se nxjerr budallelleqe, kur une merrem me TEOLOGJI. 
Por sme habit me frymen tende te LAVDHISHME bolshevik-orthodhokse. Madje te them qe te vazhdosh te mbahesh fort pas saj!!!!

Nuk ka asnje gomar qe te ngaterroje KISHEN NJE me TRADITEN LOKALE, Romane, antiokiane, Aleksandriane. Hap cdo liber te historise kishtare dhe do ti gjesh ATY.


Qe Iliria ka qene pagane (shekujt 1-4), ket ta thote CDO Historian, qe nga Illyricum Sacrum e deri tek me i fundit (psh Kristo frasheri).
Krishterimi ishte dukuri klandestine qe perpiqej te futej ne boten GREKO-ROMAKE te Ilirise, BREGDETI me qytetet e veta kolone greke e te romanizuara, ku dhe iliret qe mund te benin pjese - sic do te thosh edhe Uriel, ishin te romanizuar.
Nuk ka pasur kurre Krishterim me kulture ilire. Edhe me vone kur iliret, pas shek.4, u bene te krishtere ne teresi, si gjithe perandoria, krishterimi vazhdoi te mbarte elementin kulturor grek apo latin, sipas rastit, dhe e shumta ishte se  traditat pagane lokale (ilire a jo) i bashkangjiteshin krishterimit roman apo grek dhe formonin nje ngjizje lokale.


Fakti qe Tradita e pranon se Papa caktonte nje peshkop, tregon se ky misionar-peshkop, se, qe Lefteri ka qene misionar, kete e tregon vete jeta e tij, ku ai bente mrekulli nder paganet lokale, ushtronte pushtetin shpirteror ne emer te papes dhe se vepronte brenda juridiksionit te tij.


Lefteri eshte nje shenjtor, I CILI NUK KA ASNJE kishe ne Shqiperi, jo vetem ne Vlore, por ASKUND, nderkohe qe Greqia eshte mbushur me Shen Leftera.
Pra, ai eshte nje shenjt qe i takon nje bote te DYZUAR Greke dhe Romane-latine.

Greket e duan se i takon arealit etnik-kulturor grek, kurse nga ana tjeter Latinet e deftojne se si nje grek i tille ka qene mundur te jete i krishtere roman-katolik njekohesisht.
Prandaj s'eshte aspak cudi qe latinet pretendojne nje Legaci sot te quajtur Uniate ne Vlore.

----------

